# Angeln am Mittelelmeer Südfrankreich



## kleiner udo (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen wollte mal im Oktober ans Mittelmeer in Südfrankreich weis einer was man da so an Köder braucht?Freue mich über zahlreiche antworten #6


----------



## Rosi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelelmeer Südfrankreich*

Schade, ich hätte die selbe Frage für die Gegend um Leukate also Etang und Mittelmeer.
Kleiner Udo warst du schon dort?


----------



## mracer (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelelmeer Südfrankreich*

Moin zusammen,

fahre nun seit ca |kopfkrat  ähhhm 15 oder mehr Jahren nach Südfrankreich. Goil zum Urlaub machen - in der Sonne brutzln, schnorchln, genial essen und natürlich super zum Fischen.

Fische wenn ich unten bin ausschließlich im Mittelmeer - Hafenbecken, Hafenbereich, äüßerste Hafenmole und vom eigenen Schlauchboot aus. Wenn man weiß bei welcem Wetter die Fische wo sind hat man ganz gute Fangchancen. Wenn nicht, dann geht man komplett leer aus oder fängt nen Putzer oder so. 

Montage, Rute und Köder hängen stark vom zu fangenden Fisch ab.

Im Hafen auf Schwimmermontage - unbedingt nur kleine Stachelschweinposen oder vergleichbare nutzen - ist Brot nicht zu schlagen! Zielfisch ist hier natürlich die in jedem Hafen zu findende Meeräsche! Aber vorsicht, lasst euch nicht vom riesigen Maul täuschen. Haken größer als 16 könnt ihr vergessen. Brotteig mit 16/18 und Flocke mit nem 20er ist top. & bei Erfolg vorsichtig Drillen. Die Teile sind sehr sehr stark und bei den kleinen Haken reißt die Schnur saumässig schnell.
"Problem" bei dieser Methode sind die Meerbrassen und Goldstriemen usw. Bekommst die an den Haken, kannste schonmal ein neues Hakenpäckchen öffnen. Die fetzen die Schnur einfach durch. Hier brauchste dann nen 12er/14er. Und nach jedem Fang die Schnur prüfen - die haben wirklich spitze Zähne und zerstören die Hakenschnur blitzschnell.

Nachts lohnt sich Schwimmer und Grund auf Aal. Sind extrem lecker die Meeraale - und nein ich meine nicht die Conger!

Von den Molen aus lohnt immer ein Versuch auf Makrele und Hornhecht mit Schwimmer und Fischfetzen. Hier brauchts ne lange Rute, die die leichten Schwimmer ordentlich werfen kann. Also keine Brandungsrute - eher ne beringte Stippe in stärkerer Ausführung.

Jo, so haben wir als Köder also Brot und Fischfetzen. Mehr brauchts nicht. Oft geh ich sogar ohne Köder los, hol mir von den Felsen ne Miesmuschel, fange mir nen Köderfisch und schon kanns richtig losgehen.
Abraten würde ich von den dort überall käuflichen Würmern. Auf die Teile fängt man nix gescheites. Zuviel Kleinkruscht! Also nicht kaufen.

Wünsche viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rosi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelelmeer Südfrankreich*

Danke Mracer! Am Tage werde ich nicht zum Angeln kommen, eher nachts in die Brandung. Hast du damit auch Erfahrung? Im knietiefen Wasser soll es Stachelrochen geben. Mich interessiert die Montage. Dann möchte ich noch wissen, ob am Vorfach nur 2 Haken sein dürfen?


----------

